# Valon Behrami



## If Everyone Cared (15 Aprile 2013)

impressionante.
ieri sembrava che avesse il dono dell'ubiquità.
giocatore praticamente monofase, ma quanto la fa bene però: polmoni à gogo e grande intelligenza tattica.
e non l'hanno pagato nemmeno tanto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2013)

Fa scena perchè ha cinque polmoni (non a caso faceva l'esterno),cosa importantissima nello sport super atletico di oggi.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

sempre piaciuto. bel mediano, anche se molto falloso.


----------



## rossovero (15 Aprile 2013)

Non é piú un giovincello, peró, calcisticamente parlando. E proprio perché la mette sulla corsa, la sua carriera non sará lunghissima


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fa scena perchè ha cinque polmoni (non a caso faceva l'esterno),cosa importantissima nello sport super atletico di oggi.



non confondiamolo con nocerino.
questo nella classifica dei palloni recuperati è al primo posto, e l'anno scorso è arrivato dietro al solo vidal.
a me i giocatori che usano con perizia la propria generosità piacciono non poco. infatti adoravo makélélé.

p.s. io cambierei il nome della sezione, anche perché non si parla solo di talenti (e io per talento intendo un giovane, non un giocatore già formato).


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non confondiamolo con nocerino.
> questo nella classifica dei palloni recuperati è al primo posto, e l'anno scorso è arrivato dietro al solo vidal.
> a me i giocatori che usano con perizia la propria generosità piacciono non poco. infatti adoravo makélélé.
> 
> p.s. io cambierei il nome della sezione, anche perché non si parla solo di talenti (e io per talento intendo un giovane, non un giocatore già formato).


quoto, anche il PS


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2013)

Un giocatore medio, non lo vorrei mai titolare...


----------



## jaws (15 Aprile 2013)

da quando ha cambiato ruolo mi piace un sacco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2013)

Grandissima quantità. Hernanes-Montolivo-Behrami sarebbe un signor centrocampo per noi.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Rispetto a Flamini (fanno lo stesso identico ruolo) è di tutt'altro pianeta. Come dice qualcuno il suo limite però sono i troppi falli.


----------



## Canonista (15 Aprile 2013)

Uno che le prende e le dà senza farsi troppi problemi. Ha tanta grinta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

quest'anno mi sta piacendo veramente tanto


----------



## juventino (15 Aprile 2013)

Ha una dicreto tecnica per il ruolo che fa, ma onestamente è troppo uno zappatore.


----------



## Hammer (15 Aprile 2013)

Uno zappatore che fa benissimo il suo dovere. Vale quattro Flamini


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

quanti gialli avrà preso quest'anno? 14?15? troppo falloso. se si disciplinasse un po' sarebbe da grande squadra.


----------



## iceman. (15 Aprile 2013)

Flamini piu' fisico e tecnico...a me piace


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Aprile 2013)

Nella fiore giocava più avanzato e il discreto contributo lo dava anche li
Per il futuro del milan spero che la società prenda di meglio, ma sicuro e nettamente superiore a tutti i nostri zappattori tranne Monto


----------

